# Travel Destinations > Europe >  First time to Europe

## TravelD

Hi guys I am planning my first trip to Europe for either this June or August. It will be an Eastern Europe trip. Most likely to start in Prague and from there I am very open where to go from there. We can go east towards Romania and down south or go straight south to Austria and further south from there. I was hoping to get some peoples opinion on where to go and what deals(flight, hostels) I can get or some websites I can visit to do some research.Cheers

----------


## GFI

Europe is heaven on the earth mostly I travel in European countries. There are lots of countries over there especially Switzerland I love to go there because It is one of the best countries and every year tourist visit in a huge numbers especially in Zurich.

----------


## adrina34smit

Mostly I travel in European countries and i think it's like heaven on the earth. There are lots of countries over there especially Ireland I love to go there because It is one of the best countries and every year tourist visit in a huge numbers.

----------


## mathew999john

Europe is best place for spend vacations. There are lots of countries over there especially Switzerland and Paris I love to visit in these countries.

----------


## igeorge

Well, Europe is the heaven on the earth because there lots of outstanding places, full greenery and spectacular destinations are available. If you are in Europe so you should visit Zurich which is the best place to visit in Europe.

----------


## zee.bryce

Prague is amazing.. but there so many amazing places in europe. I think go to major cities but don't spend to much time in them. London is expensive and so is Paris, plus they're international. Go to Napoli over Rome, go to Marseilles or Toulouse over Paris.

----------


## davidsmith36

For An Initially the long haul trek with Europe, it may be tricky to beat London, Also it offers a number possiblities to day excursions. Paris will be my personage favorite, Be that as taking a gander at the nations you prefer, two other entertainment only urban areas to think about would munich Also barcelona.

----------

